# NEW BOAT NAME AND POSSIBLE LOGO



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok guys , been working on Drawing/designing a logo theme for the graphics guy to have an Idea of what we are looking for 

IE. a starting point , So be nice !

What do you think so far .................

1 through 4 are the transom logos ( made two new logos where the Font is much larger)

5 will bethe back of the T-Shirt 


The real one will be in color which will really make the logo look that much better.







http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/attachments/f276/110660d1251487757-newlogo2.jpg


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

the third one


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The third one would make a pretty cool t-shirt.


----------



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

No offense, & I dig your boat. But have you ever seen any other cold molded classic boat like a Palm Beach, Merritt, Rybovich, Gamefisherman, etc. with a logo like that on it? I say bask in the retro glory with a gold leafed name.Or just leave it blank. That boat doesn't even need a name on it. The lines are so distinct you can tell what it is a mile away. :bowdown IMHO.

OK, the logo filename popped up when I moused over & I see it is for a t-shirt and not the transom! :doh In that case I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *FL_Panhandler (8/27/2009)*No offense, & I dig your boat. But have you ever seen any other cold molded classic boat like a Palm Beach, Merritt, Rybovich, Gamefisherman, etc. with a logo like that on it? I say bask in the retro glory with a gold leafed name.Or just leave it blank. That boat doesn't even need a name on it. The lines are so distinct you can tell what it is a mile away. :bowdown IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the logo filename popped up when I moused over & I see it is for a t-shirt and not the transom! :doh In that case I think it looks pretty good.




I hear you on the classic name theme deal 



Thats exactly why we wanted the exact opposite of what everyone else has always done name wise.



she was built in the ex-pirate haven of "Costa Rica" and spent the rest of her life in another pirate haven "St Augustine Fl"



So thats where the pirate theme came from , besides the fact that we are huge pirate fans that love all things pirate along with our children.



She will hunt and plunder Pelagics ....so hence the name.



We will see what happens with the transom logo as nothing is set in stone but we want something cool.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I second the motion to keep the name and lettering in a classic fashion. Make your boat look classy.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

Just my opinion,

I like exactly what you have come up with, My only question would be to make sure you could read the name of the boat on top of the marlin. You may could read the name better arched above the pirates head. I like the third design for a T shirt, it would be to busy for the transom though. Just the pirate ripping out of the gel coat would look good too. An airbursh artist could make it look 3 D, now that would be slick.

I do hear and understand what other are saying about the classic name. I am off the personal opinion that a name it hard enough to come up with. If you find one you like and actually has meaning to you and a story behind it, I would stick with it.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i understand the classic theory but your boat kicks ass nomatter what the logo. the third would be too busy on the boat. I wonder what the 1st logo would look like if you dropped the swords and put the marlins and name on an angle goingunder the skull with the tails crossing or meeting?????


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Could you post a big pic of the boat?


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

haha is the pirate in the 3rd design flippin me off? My vote would be to keep the "Pelagic Pirate" name and put just that on the boat and then make some t-shirts with the 3rd design on them.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies Guys !





I will post a digital shot of the name on the boat here shortly with the logo.





I plan on doing the letters in Black , with a red outline in the rapscallion font. 





remember that this was done by hand by me, so the Graphics guys will be able to really make the letters stand out and the right size. This is just a head start on my vision of what we would like.


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Heck I'd buy a T-shirt from you with that logo on it.


----------



## slappydave (Oct 15, 2007)

I will trade you one of my company shirts for one of your boat shirts.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *slappydave (8/28/2009)*I will trade you one of my company shirts for one of your boat shirts.


get that job done at my house and i will give you one !


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

Mike, can I trade in 6 Title Wave shirts I've grown too fat to wear for one of the new ones? ???


----------

